# Smok IMP 220W MOD 1200mAh



## Nailedit77 (26/8/16)

Power Range: Max 220W
Battery Capacity: 1200mAh( not include)

Description:
*Smok IMP 220W MOD* features with curved lines, providing you with comfortable hand feel. OLED screen can display vape data clearly. Built-in battery is easily to charge; lateral fire key bring you to cool vaping time! Innovation keeps changing the vaping experience!

Specifications:
Size: 74x55.4x41.2mm
Resistance Range: 0.1Ω-3Ω (VW) / 0.06Ω-2Ω (TC)
Temperature Range: 200℉--600℉/100℃--315℃

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/8/16)

Hehe, battery is "not include", but it has a built-in battery?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/8/16)

Andre said:


> Hehe, battery is "not include", but it has a built-in battery?


Maybe they think since vapers build coils now we can build batteries too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/8/16)

This is what the minikin 2 should have looked like @Yiannaki


----------



## Yiannaki (26/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> This is what the minikin 2 should have looked like @Yiannaki


Lol this is damn ugly 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/8/16)

I wish someone could explain these built in batteries tho. I mean why is it only 1200mah? How does this compare to a dual 18650.


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

Yeah, you have to wonder why Smok put a 1200mAh battery in a 220W device after Eleaf put a 5kmAh battery in an 80W device. Doesn't make any sense.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (26/8/16)

I kinda like that look, refreshingly different from the usual square or rectangular offerings.


----------



## zadiac (26/8/16)

It looks pregnant...

Read the description. It says it has a built-in battery.


----------



## Scouse45 (26/8/16)

Wats the point having all the power and style if it has useless battery life?


----------



## Wern (26/8/16)

zadiac said:


> It looks pregnant...
> 
> Read the description. It says it has a built-in battery.



Bun in da oven


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (26/8/16)

What's with the battery? Firing that thing anywhere near 220w and you'll need to recharge before your tank is finished


----------

